# What do I do now?



## Scotty (Apr 8, 2013)

Hello everyone!

This is my first post on this forum, even though I have been looking around this forum for tips and trick for the last year!

I started snowboarding last year and being the daredevil I am I was attracted to the park. I can 50/50 almost all rails (besides ones that curve to the left and right) and can 180 on a flat or slight incline. Im just starting to try to boardslide and the only problem I am finding is that I don't feel confident with my abillity to rotate. I watch do on the park that seem to spin effortlessly and it seems so smooth. Is the key to learning this control just time and in my case falling a lot? So bascially I'm asking what should I be focusing on? What tricks should I try to master first and how should I go about doing it? I have a habit to just try to go big but with snowboarding I feel that I should have some sort of progression 

Ps: what would your guys thoughts on lessons and things like that be? and I'm riding Cambered right now, should I try out one of my friends RC boards? I am 6ft tall riding a 154 stairmaster capita fyi

Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

As you seem to be more park oriented I highly recommend checking out http://Snowboard Addiction. 

You can get a discount, see: Snowboard addiction discount

They provide very good videos that break different tricks into parts you can work on. 

As for your current situation, it is really up to you. I learnt 1s before I could boardslide, and never had much issue with the rotation. More with keeping my board flat. I would recommend style over size of the feature. A clean 180 on 10 foot jump looks way better then a window rolling sketchy 25+.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Sounds like you want to learn to spin.

Start with 180s on flat ground first (ie - 180s while riding down a green run). Your main goal should be to be able to 180 in all 4 directions (frontside, backside, switch frontside, switch backside). Once you can do this you can start looking at 360s.

Since freestyle seems to be your goal, I'd also start working on your switch riding as well because if you leave it too late it's going to be a pain to learn switch later.

As already suggested, the Snowboard Addiction videos are great for basic technique demonstrating. Start with the free videos they provide and if you enjoy them there's always the more comprehensive paid versions.

The SA videos do skim over certain areas though, so if you get stuck with a trick feel free to pm me, always happy to help with explaining trick techniques.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

aiidoneus said:


> As you seem to be more park oriented I highly recommend checking out http://Snowboard Addiction.
> 
> You can get a discount, see: Snowboard addiction discount
> 
> ...


I 2nd the Snowboard Addiction series. They break it down visually about as good as one can. And they cover pretty much everything.


----------



## Scotty (Apr 8, 2013)

Extremo said:


> I 2nd the Snowboard Addiction series. They break it down visually about as good as one can. And they cover pretty much everything.


I think I will check these out then! Hopefully I can start to 180 off of rail and boxes soon with a little practice!


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

could practice boardslides after you're on 50/50 by trying to rotate your board 90 degrees once you're successfully on a flat box...
you'll zeach and get made fun of but hey at least you're learning.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

On this topic, i have so far managed to stay away from anything rail related, but it seems that rails are becoming a massive part of park snowboarding, so i must be missing out on something? Last place i went to only had 2 runs open, one of which was the park run, and it was full of people struggling to link turns (seriously, arms out for balance and lots of falling on flat ground), yet going for every box/rail feature there. Saw some spectacular slams but it got me thinking that they must be enjoying it because they were doing that instead of going for the jumps...

Anyway, I was looking at the Snowboard Addiction site and saw their balance bar thingy and thought it might be a way to get into it during the summer months so i can debut as a rail star next season...

What is the concensus on these things, do they help at all? or will they just give me an inflated sense of ability, like these kids who ended up with bloody faces and other injuries whenever they actually managed to get onto the rails and then immediately slam?


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Yeah they do work. Great for muscle memory and a lot of snowboarders have been building their own balance beams for years.

I reviewed the Aratik/SA balance beam here if you want more details: Aratik Board Trainer Review - Snowboard Practice Jib Box


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

tokyo_dom said:


> I was looking at the Snowboard Addiction site and saw their balance bar thingy and thought it might be a way to get into it during the summer months so i can debut as a rail star next season...
> 
> What is the concensus on these things, do they help at all? or will they just give me an inflated sense of ability, like these kids who ended up with bloody faces and other injuries whenever they actually managed to get onto the rails and then immediately slam?


They allow you to mimic the movements of jumping and sliding on a rail, but when it comes to sliding on a rail it's completely different. 

If you're new to jibbing, they can be a good tool to get use to the feeling of pressing something and spinning on and off. But it def gives you a false sense of ability. You'll be a balance bar hero but find out real quick it doesn't quite translate to the snow. 

I find it's a good tool to add to preseason training in addition to skating and some conditioning. But really the only way to get better at jibbing is to jib.


----------



## Scotty (Apr 8, 2013)

The post are providing a lot of information to me in this thread! I guess the best way it seems is really to justr get a group of friends and practice. Even if you fall and get laughed at I guess everyone starts somewhere!


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for the info Jed/Extremo. So far my problems with boardsliding on a box have mainly been due to the difference in frictional resistance - i seem to have some muscle memory that causes me to lean back as if it was snow, and subsequently land on my ass when the board comes out in front of me.

Seems postage to Japan is fairly expensive on both of those options though  Perhaps its just cheaper to grab a skateboard and go for a skate this summer


P.S. Scotty, i promise i was trying not to laugh at these kids, and i have the utmost respect for anyone 'giving it a go', but seeing someone try something that was so obviously over their heads was somewhat amusing....

Granted next year they may be absolute heroes on the rail (and maybe they will be able to link turns!), and i would just be doing all the slams they were doing this year


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

tokyo_dom said:


> So far my problems with boardsliding on a box have mainly been due to the difference in frictional resistance - i seem to have some muscle memory that causes me to lean back as if it was snow, and subsequently land on my ass when the board comes out in front of me.


This is pretty common for anyone starting out. You have no edge control on a box so your habits on snow don't translate onto a box/rail. The snowboard addiction series addresses all of this. It's pretty good. You'll learn a lot. Def something I wish I had when I was starting out.


----------



## Scotty (Apr 8, 2013)

tokyo_dom said:


> Thanks for the info Jed/Extremo. So far my problems with boardsliding on a box have mainly been due to the difference in frictional resistance - i seem to have some muscle memory that causes me to lean back as if it was snow, and subsequently land on my ass when the board comes out in front of me.
> 
> Seems postage to Japan is fairly expensive on both of those options though  Perhaps its just cheaper to grab a skateboard and go for a skate this summer
> 
> ...


Yah, I definitely make sure the jibbing I try is something that I'm ready for! I hope that I can pick up a rocker board for the advantages they have got on the rails


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Apart from park riding, if you can get out and work on hard carving and technical lines, it'll translate into better park riding too...


----------



## Scotty (Apr 8, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Apart from park riding, if you can get out and work on hard carving and technical lines, it'll translate into better park riding too...


Im guessing that this just helps with overall control?


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Scotty said:


> Im guessing that this just helps with overall control?


Basically yeah. Being able to turn and carve really well and as well as having quick control of your snowboard and how it performs translates to better control and execution in the park.

It's one of those things that just trains general skills that come in handy in any area of snowboarding.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Scotty said:


> Im guessing that this just helps with overall control?


Yeah, as you go bigger and bigger on jumps the landings get steeper and steeper. In less than ideal snow these could be steep and rough, and you're landing in the middle of it. Being able to control your board in variable conditions will pay dividends in the park...


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Not sure if my contributions count as a thread-jacking, but i will have to add my support to the Snowboard Addiction (and Snomie) video series. Went out for one last trip this season (by myself this time - normally go with my wife). I bought a bunch of protective gear (impact shorts, knee guards with inbuilt shin protectors, and a spine protector - ok so i am starting to get paranoid at my age), and decided to tackle the rail features... 

It was actually one tip from one of the vids (cant remember which, but think it was the SA one) that really made everything click: "Make sure your body is perpendicular to the rail/box feature"

Once i had this in my mind (and the confidence from knowing i wouldnt smash my knees/tailbone if i fell), i progressed further than i had hoped to: Frontside boardslide (on flat boxes), Backside boardslide like a boss (flat, sloped, rainbow), spinning boardslides (flat boxes), 50-50s on flat and sloped rails, and backside railslides.

Still not sure if it gives the same rush as sticking a 20foot jump but sure feels great. This was most likely the last day of my season, but i will be buying the full SA set a month or 2 before next season starts (it will be too frustrating to watch over summer). Awesome vids!


----------

